# What is this?



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2010)

Any idea what this is/these are? And how do I get rid of it?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Larva, of what is to be determined by letting them mature.

A good insecticide should eradicate them. 

Even a mixture of dish soap and water in a spray bottle will get most of them.


ED


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like some sort of fly larvae.


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## partner (Mar 26, 2015)

rpearlberg said:


> Any idea what this is/these are? And how do I get rid of it?


Thats a real delicacy in some Asian countrys.


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2010)

Should I use a product like Ortho Home Defense
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-Ho...96710/203133872?N=5yc1vZbx4w#customer_reviews

Or a product like Cutter backyard bug control?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cutter-3...Concentrate-HG-61067-2/100211822?N=5yc1vZbx4w


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

ortho would work fine


----------

